# Smoked Wild Boar



## raven1911 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am new here to this forum and new to smoking.  I just received a smoker for Christmas.  My brother and I took a medium sized boar and have a lot of meat in the freezer right now including two large hams, 1 side of ribs and two loin straps.  I am really looking for recipes for these cuts but can't seem to find any.  Am I better off not smoking these cuts and just turning the ham into sausage?  What do you all think?


----------



## sisco (Dec 29, 2007)

"Wild Boar" or "Feral Hog"?


----------



## pmroadie (Dec 30, 2007)

Check out this site http://www.hogmeoff.com/phpBB2/viewf...8d349d9f8557c5

they have alot of stuff there.   I killed two wild hogs . one 250 lb sow 100 lb boar. and ten point white tail  same day..  ... ........... great meat but ya got to cook it right not much fat..  Makes some kicken boritos..   good luck.


----------



## raven1911 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wild Boar, which is roughly half domestic pig and half wild Russian boar.  To find a true wild Russian boar is very hard to find around California.  Its not a Feral hog, but a hybrid roughly 180-200 lbs.


----------



## raven1911 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks man!  I didn't know that site existed.  I will have to search through some of those recipes.  Know any links to smoking recipes??


----------



## goat (Dec 31, 2007)

I would make sausage out of the hams and slice the loins for boneless pork chops.


----------



## pmroadie (Dec 31, 2007)

Most of the hogs around here were domestic gone wild....  One gen and a hog will revert back to wild form.... all the ones in my area of Texas have tusks, black, high razorback shoulders and  small hams.   have seen some that would weigh 800lb plus....  They are very wild.... and taste good!


----------



## pmroadie (Dec 31, 2007)

I like to smoke my wild shoulders and hams just like you would a domistic dri rub and mustard up to 160 then wrap and take up to 200.....
then we have boritos and taco meat  celintro, onion  and jalpenos choped up.... fry with the hog meat in a skilet with olive oil  1 large tortia ...    LOL


----------



## raven1911 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, the one we got had tusks about 1-1.5 inches long, very large head with the razorback.  Beautiful animal and lives out in the canyons here in CA.  I just had concern about the hams because they are bone in and so thick.  Wasn't sure if the meat would smoke/cook all the way through??  About how long per lb would you think at say 225deg??


----------



## pmroadie (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure how big it is but prob 1-1 1/2 hour per  pound,,, but I allways use a meat thermomenter or two and I use em, at 200 the bones will fall out.
I would wrap them in foil at 160 and then bring em up to 200.

We got way to many wild hogs here, they tear up alot of my pastures and fences. They run in herds from 10 to 50 ... good luck


----------



## tennessee pork smoker (Jan 4, 2008)

I've got bunches of wild hogs on my hunting prop, the black razorback with tusks and such. I just took a small sow, 100 to 120 lbs.  The guy who dressed it out for me said it was the best meat he'd ever seen on a hog.  If I get this smoking thing down, I'll be getting a few more of those bad boys when I don't score a deer.


----------



## pmroadie (Jan 5, 2008)

Tennessee Pork Smoker;139703 said:
			
		

> I've got bunches of wild hogs on my hunting prop, the black razorback with tusks and such. I just took a small sow, 100 to 120 lbs. The guy who dressed it out for me said it was the best meat he'd ever seen on a hog. If I get this smoking thing down, I'll be getting a few more of those bad boys when I don't score a deer
> 
> Yea... It is some really good meat,   I like to soak the fresh qtr and sholders in real lemon juice 32 oz in ice water for several days before cooking or processing.... even helps the bigger boar meat.  I love the meat and they are cuerently taken over Texas!!!  for real!   good luck!


----------



## tennessee pork smoker (Jan 5, 2008)

BTW, I killed that mean little sow with a bow, man was that tough......Took a couple arrows to finish her off.......


----------



## raven1911 (Jan 5, 2008)

pmroadie;139726 said:
			
		

> PMRoadie,
> 
> Can you do this soaking after you have the meat frozen for a while or do you have to do this right after taking the animal before freezing?  The reason I ask is I have the meat already vacuum sealed in the freezer.


----------



## raven1911 (Jan 5, 2008)

The next one I take with be with a bow.  I have a Bowtech Guardian that needs to be broken in
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think it will be very hard to recover the boar though since its in very bushy terrain where we hunt them.


----------



## tennessee pork smoker (Jan 5, 2008)

The next time I try that I'll have a .45 on my hip for back up.  If that was a bigger male, I may have been in serious trouble after my first shot.


----------



## zapper (Jan 5, 2008)

It seems that alot of the guys round here grind just about everything but the ribs and the loins. 

As far as hunting goes, my brother goes to a place where you can hunt and kill them however you want, Guns, bows, dogs, spears, Rambo Knife, brick in your hand or however you want. The only rule is that you have to be strapping a .44 Mag or you ain't even getting out of the truck. It is a two and a half hour drive to the hospital from the front gate and depending where you are at it could as long to get to the gate. The .44 Mag is for dispatching the pig or the hunter, whichever needs it most.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 5, 2008)

Never smoked any but did cover a roast with seasonall and then soaked in coke overnight and baked in the oven once that was really good. Sliced it served with mash tators, corn and mac and cheese.

Would like to do the same and smoke if I ever get some again?


----------



## tennessee pork smoker (Jan 6, 2008)

do I need to do something different to wild hog ribs as opposed to all the info here on domestic swine ribs?


----------



## pmroadie (Jan 6, 2008)

raven1911;139989 said:
			
		

> Next time ya get one after ya qtr and debone it  before ya freze it,  I do mine for up to 7 days before processing..    I don't know if it has been frozen,  I had one that smelled so bad before I soaked it that I was thinking about throwing it out.... Turn out as good as any I had.  you could still do a brine mix in a brownin bag for a day or two in the fridge.
> One thing about a hog you need to get the meat cold as ASAP and keep it cold.. good luck


----------



## raven1911 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks roadie for the info.

As far as doing the wild hog ribs, we did one side of the ribs with store bought ribs in the smoker for 6 hours and they tasted pretty good.  Of course there was not as much meat on them as the store bought ribs, but good.  My buddy smoked them and I think he put too much rub them, but they were good and tender.  Cook them the same way as traditional ribs and see how they turn out, I think you will be impressed.  I still have a whole side of ribs left in the freezer I need to do in my smoker this time


----------



## pmroadie (Jan 8, 2008)

Any time,  Hey I'll have to try some wild hog ribs sounds good!
I love wild hog meat!


----------

